# What size BB's to start with?



## Blaze

Hi Folks

What size BB's should i start with - complete novice.

From the air rifle shooting i do, i choose a small .177 cal pellet to get max pellet speed and flatter trajectory - is the same theory good for slingshots?

I'm in the UK and would probably buy from here https://ballsofsteelsussex.com/shop/ so i have lot's of options of size from 6mm updwards.

Frame is a Wasp Uniphoxx

Next thread wil be suitable band size.... to propel the recommended steel ball

Cheers


----------



## mattwalt

These are the 3 - I shoot as 'standard'

I use .177 BB's and also heavyweight airsoft 6mm (shoot about the same - though indoors etc. the plastic ones tend to be a little safer) - .177 shoot super fast with the right setup but can easily be overpowered which affects accuracy. Its an awesome travel setup as can easily be slipped in about anywhere with a large amount of ammo.

6mm - shoots awful fast - and is accurate. Really fun when you want something light but still authoritative (also its way cheaper than 3/8 for me)

9.5mm (3/8") - because its the 'standard' competition/hunting size in the UK

Also worth checking is cost (esp. on eBay) - I found in the UK 3/8 could be the cheapest ammo to get for catty's.

Guys also regularly use 8mm / 10mm


----------



## Blaze

Thanks Matt

I will get some 6mm as a lightweight BB and some 9.5mm as a standard.

I will look out for some .177 BB's - probably from an airsoft or gun dealer.


----------



## mattwalt

I got my BB's usually off eBay.co.uk

Though have bought from gun shops and online shooting sports stores as well.

If you're feeling wealthy - Gamo does round lead pellets in .177

Its worth noting you should get speeds in excess of 300fps - which will almost outperform many BB guns. I use red1632 tube - with a short pseudo taper (about an inch) and a light Chinese microfibre pouch. Interestingly I do find on frames which are narrower that this setup can be a touch heavy for BB's - but its fine on wider frames... Dunno why...

Stock up on some soft drinks cans - nothing like tearing them up with BB's


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Not to pick nits, and yes, I know I'm peeing over the windward rail, but BB is a specific shot size.

*BBB* .190" (4.83mm), *BB* .180" (4.57mm), *1* .160" (4.06mm), *2* .150" (3.81mm), *3*.140" (3.56mm), *4* .130" (3.30mm), *5* .120" (3.05mm), *6* .110" (2.79mm), *7* .100" (2.41mm), *7-1/2* .095" (2.35mm), *8* .090" (2.29mm), *8-1/2* .085" (2.16mm), *9* .080" (2.03mm).

Daisy has played around with the size of their air rifle shot over the years, and today's air rifle shot is nominally .177, but anything that varies much from the actual BB size of .180 (4.57 mm) is not a BB.

</rant off>

Oh, almost forgot, welcome to the Forum. Everyone here (well, maybe with one exception) are nice folks.


----------



## Blaze

Thanks Henry. I didnt know that...
I shoot pellets in air rifles, far more stable than BB's at the speed.


----------



## Pebble Shooter

In my opinion, there is no ideal size in terms of steel ball bearings for training sessions, but the lighter the draw weight, the better in terms of accuracy.

Thus, I personally have a preference for 6 to 8 mm ammo these days, as it also has a flat trajectory and good velocities with the right set of flat bands. Seeing the impact holes (on corrugated cardboard) helps to assess your progress in terms of shot groupings, which is somewhat harder with .177 BB's.

Once you feel proficient with your shooting technique, move up to stronger band sets and heavier ammo for those "magnum" shooting sessions at miscellaneous targets, where "sudden impact" is required. :naughty:


----------

